# digital dash problem



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

in messing around with the stereo ive lost the digital dash. All fuses in the drivers side kick panel are good. any way to check the ones under the hood? and which one would be related to the digital dash?


also my drivers side lights will not open it is hitting the hood all the sudden. anyone have this problem or an easy fix?


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Z812 said:


> also my drivers side lights will not open it is hitting the hood all the sudden. anyone have this problem or an easy fix?


Yea mine does that too, it opens but it scraped all the paint off the corner already.


----------



## fd25t6 (Jul 27, 2005)

Z812 said:


> in messing around with the stereo ive lost the digital dash. All fuses in the drivers side kick panel are good. any way to check the ones under the hood? and which one would be related to the digital dash?
> 
> 
> also my drivers side lights will not open it is hitting the hood all the sudden. anyone have this problem or an easy fix?




if you remove the cover under the steering wheel (the one right by your knees if you were sitting down in the drivers seat) right over your right knee on top of the heater duct youll find the power supply box for the digital dash. its hel no by i think 2 10mm nuts and 0ne 10mm bolt, there should be a fuse right next to the connector for your digital dash lights. if you want i can get you some pics tommorow. sorry i cant help you out with hood prblem


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

cool thanks for your help. On the hood i messed around and found that one of the bumpers that kinda supports the hood when it is closed was kinda worn. So try shutting the hood very softly and then pulling up on it afterwards to ensure its at its most available height. fixed my problem. you could also try something to help the bumpers out if their worn.


----------



## Z812 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey any pics you have would be very helpful because i followed those instructions but cant find any fuse. above my right knee behind the panel is a flat silver "box" with 2 harness connectors going into it but no fuse so i guess i need those pics. Thanks


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

every once and while mine cuts out on me and if i tap it it comes back. sound like a lose ground to you guys?


----------

